# Installing large front accessible switchboards



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

The cabinets are set then the bus is bolted together after placed.










Cheers
John


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

The gear is hardly ever truly level and every section has a bit of flex so once the splice plates are installed you really do not want to move it as that may put tension on the splices. You may also end up breaking something during the move.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Yes, it's a bear to install the splice plates after the gear is set and you'll skin more than one knuckle but it's the proper way to do it. 

It's worse on a high-amp gear where there are parallel busses. It can get ........well......interesting........ at times...........


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Depending on the length of the gear, sometimes some of the splices are accessible by removing the end covers. Otherwise, it is time for us smaller folks to crawl into the gear and be bolt tighteners..


----------



## BEC51392 (Jan 1, 2021)

Gear is always set first. As varmit said... the small guys get screwed


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Section interconnection are done after the sections are set. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

BEC51392 said:


> Gear is always set first. As varmit said... the small guys get screwed


I was always that guy.


----------

